# Pictures of Pretty Bird



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally! lol Not the best quality but here they are. In the second photo pretty still has some yellowish spot on his chest in the other picture they are diminished, 2 months have gone by. 

Did anyone notice how scraggly his tail feathers are? my poor tiely.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

SO cute!!! Babies tails are always pretty rough lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty Bird is so adorable!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty bird is gorgeous!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty bird is very pretty! : )


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a little sweetheart !


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

what a little darling  very cute!


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

He is my lil sweety. I have more pics too lemme find them.


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok here are the rest of my pictures. They were all taken the same day. I think PB is 4 months old now?? maybe 6, were not sure.

oh also the cameras date isn't accurate. Is says march something but there were taken last week. :/


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

simply gorjus


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hes lovely X x


----------



## parakeetsounds (May 5, 2012)

Indigobug1987 said:


> Ok here are the rest of my pictures. They were all taken the same day. I think PB is 4 months old now?? maybe 6, were not sure.
> 
> oh also the cameras date isn't accurate. Is says march something but there were taken last week. :/


All your cockatiel parrots are looking very gorgeous.I like your cockatiel.Recently,I have created the blog regarding my cockatiel.check this link: parakeet sounds

Thanks


----------

